# cuteness alert....new baby guinea pigs



## Hippona (1 June 2013)

Check out our new little pigs





And their deluxe abode...
	
	
		
		
	


	





Cute or what??


----------



## Carrots&Mints (1 June 2013)

Awwww well cute!!! Look how hairy they are!!


----------



## Hippona (1 June 2013)

I know....packing some mega quiffs
Never had hairy hairies before....Need to get some grooming and trimming tips


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (1 June 2013)

Good god that's cute, I need one!! Haha


----------



## weesophz (1 June 2013)

eeeeeee mega cute!  i love guineas, miss mine so much!


----------



## hayinamanger (1 June 2013)

They are gorgeous.  To keep them safe, put proper bolts on the hutch doors, turnbuckles are too easy for predators to open.  I speak from bitter experience.


----------



## hnmisty (1 June 2013)

Aaw


----------



## Keenjean (1 June 2013)

Awwww theyre very cute! I'm sat eating my lunch watching mine enjoy the sunshine in their run in the garden.


----------



## GreyCloud (1 June 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Hippona (1 June 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			They are gorgeous.  To keep them safe, put proper bolts on the hutch doors, turnbuckles are too easy for predators to open.  I speak from bitter experience. 

Click to expand...

It's on OHs list


----------



## suffolkmare (2 June 2013)

They look gorgeous! Love the way their hair grows every which way! Have they got names yet? Lovely home too, Daisy and Cookie have hutch-envy, only having one storey! I did have a 2-storey one for Ginger and Pickles but they never really got the hang of the ramp  !


----------



## Hippona (2 June 2013)

They are Biscuit, Fudge and ermmmm....Elvis 
Yeah...'they've not got the hang of the ramp yet,time will tell lol


----------

